# Contest for plants!



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi guys!
I did this somewhere else before, but thought I should bring the fun here too =D

*Select a number from 1-999
This is a raffle for some small plants which I will be trimming from my tanks sent in a 4x4 box. Shipping is only to the lower 48 states....and will be paid for.*

*Photo Sample*









*Eligibility*

To be eligible for this contest, you must post a picture of a plant ready tank, really all that means, is to have a 5000k - 10 000k light bulb that provides medium+ lighting and a decent substrate. ( I mean you would want these plants to survive in your tanks right?) 

For 1-5 gallons, this isnt particularly hard, you can make do with a table lamp and a 13-23w 6500k cfl, depending on your tank size.

*Entry form:*

```
[B]Username: [/B](your username)
[B]Photo:[/B] (photo of plant ready tank here)
[B]Reason:[/B] (why you want plants. make it up if you need to...)
[B]Updated Entries List:[/B] (copy list of all entrants so far from the
previous entry and add your own number and name in numerical order
- Any number that has not been used and is between 1-999)
```
*Sample entry*


> *Username: *aokashi
> *Photo:*
> 
> 
> ...


Contest ends Dec 15th


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Username: A123andpoof
Photo:








Reason: Would like more plant variety. I have two tanks so far that are planted, and am hoping to add more soon. The picture is 1 of my 5gs. It is a few months old, but it's still up and running. thanks for the chance! Very generous of you!
Updated Entries List:
19. A123andpoof


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

UGH!!!! I'm not aloud to enter, but I want to so badly!!! :*(


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Username: xshainax

Why I want plants for my aquarium: I always wanted to have a planted tank and I thought winning this contest would be the best way to get them. I know the picture sucks, but I had to use my webcam.

Updated entry list: 19. A123andpoof
3. xshainax


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I am starting a new planted tank for my incoming Copper Betta. It needs more variety as the photo shows. I just got the light so I can grow plants that need more then low light plants.

3. xshainax 
19. A123andpoof 
466. Phaydra


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nice tanks XD
Shaina, I dont think that light can keep plants alive  if your light runs on a CFL You can get a 6500k cfl light 

I think I'll have to find lower light plants for this group XD


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Man, how I wish I could enter this one! Those plants look really nice aokashi! Great looking tanks everyone!!!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

When I get more money I am buying a better light, also, my tank is near the window so it gets natural light too.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Okies XD I trust you know what plants need


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Username: *sandrac8388
*Photo:*








*Reason:* I love the natural jungle look. planted tanks are a lot better to look at. They put me in a sort of relaxed mood.
*Updated Entries List:*
3. xshainax 
19. A123andpoof 
466. Phaydra 
233. sandrac8388


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

*Username* mplsmommy
*Reason*: I have a planted sorority tank, and I'd like a little more variety of plants in my tank. 
*Updated*
19. A123andpoof 
466. Phaydra 
233. sandrac8388
12. mplsmommy


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nice lights! you dont get algae?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Username* aemaki09
*Reason*: I am dying to make an NPT in my sorority tank and dont have enough different species of plants...I'm putting all my extra money towards getting the right kind of soil and sand for substrate so I dont have extra for plants at the moment.
*Updated*
19. A123andpoof 
466. Phaydra 
233. sandrac8388
12. mplsmommy 
706. aemaki09
*Photo: *the right half is real, left half is fake...have a lot of room left to fill!!


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

I have algae right now actually I need to get a snail to eat it off of my plants. My girls just eat any ghost shrimp I get. The pic is Catalina eating poor little Patrick Swayze or what was left of him


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

People are forgetting to put me on their lists


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oops I didn't see that it was supposed to be in numerical order..should I re-enter?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Fixed: Next person used this list*

*Updated*
3. xshainax
12. mplsmommy
19. A123andpoof 
233. sandrac8388
466. Phaydra 
706. aemaki09


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mplsmommy said:


> I have algae right now actually I need to get a snail to eat it off of my plants. My girls just eat any ghost shrimp I get. The pic is Catalina eating poor little Patrick Swayze or what was left of him


yeah, your lights seem pretty strong for so little plants... try lifting it higher...or getting a duller bulb XD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Username: Tikibirds
Photo:









Reason - There is a male in my tank 0.o what could be a better reason then that?? Ok, seriously - the red things in the front didnt do so well so I have bald spots in the tank. And the bigger poofy rust colred foxtail like plant seems to like floating better then the sand. So I have alot of surface cover but not so much ground cover anymore. Maybe I should replant them with a root tab nearby?
*Updated*
3. xshainax
12. mplsmommy
19. A123andpoof 
55. Tikibirds
233. sandrac8388
466. Phaydra 
706. aemaki09


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

*Username* Dmsantana
*Reason*: I love the look of planted tanks and I know how much healthier for them.
My ten gallon is a NPT and the picture I have is before I spread out the stalks out. if you would like
updated picture I can provide. I'd LOVE different types being as I live in a small town our fish stores
Do not have anything other then what you see there and swords,

updated list
 3. xshainax
12. mplsmommy
19. A123andpoof 
55. Tikibirds

77. DMSantana
233. sandrac8388
466. Phaydra 
706. aemaki09

Picture(there are lights in the tank I was just working in my room so I had tank and room light on.)


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

*username:* colorxmexravyne
*reason for wanting plants:* I've actually been slowly saving up & gathering the supplies to start a NPT. After visiting the bettafish forums, I saw just how marvelous those jungle-looking type of tank were and I've been deadset on starting my own since then. Being that I'm a college student with barely any income, I'm having to do everything one baby step at a time. I started with the light, then fertilizer and I'm slowly moving on to plants. I plan on purchasing the actual tank (5gal kit from Walmart!) and *appropriate* substrate sometime around/after Christmas. Until then, all the plants I purchase are being put in my current 5gal so that they remain healthy and continue to grow. So far, I've only really purchased stem plants, but I would love to branch out to others, namely anubias, amazon swords and java fern.








*updated list:*
3. xshainax
12. mplsmommy
19. A123andpoof 
55. Tikibirds

77. DMSantana
233. sandrac8388
423. colorxmexravyne
466. Phaydra 
706. aemaki09


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

If you end up getting a ton of entries, I'd be able to donate some plants too


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip aokashi. I'll definitely have to find something to prop the light piece of the hood up. Thank goodness it's a separate piece from the rest of the hood.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey aokashi, is it okay if I post a pic of my tank? The pic I have right now doesn't have a proper bulb in the tank hood, but I'm going to look at lights today. Plus my camera is MIA so I won't be able to post an updated pic :-(


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Aokashi I would enter but I have too many plants, after Sakura gets hers I am gonna see how much I have left. I will do an RAOK (Random Act of Kindness) as well.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

When is the end date for this contest?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

*username:* Viva
*reason for wanting plants:* I've had a 10g planted tank for a few years now but recently I had to completely redo my tank (new substrate, new bulb, completely cleaned it out) because of a serious tank crash. Many of the plants made it but some died off, including the Frogbit, most of the Hornwort and Crystalwort. Right now all my plants are showing signs of growth after about a week and a half since its been redone. I'd like to get rid of the large fake plant in the left corner and fill its place with a real plant.
*Picture:
* 
*updated list:*
3. xshainax
12. mplsmommy
19. A123andpoof 
55. Tikibirds
77. DMSantana
233. sandrac8388
423. colorxmexravyne
466. Phaydra 
_616. Viva_
706. aemaki09


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

whiskandbowl said:


> Hey aokashi, is it okay if I post a pic of my tank? The pic I have right now doesn't have a proper bulb in the tank hood, but I'm going to look at lights today. Plus my camera is MIA so I won't be able to post an updated pic :-(


sure  go ahead!


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry here is an updated photo of my tank. As you can see it still isvery bare lol. But Mr. Azure LOVES to lay on the plants when he sleeps. lol So yes he needs more 0_0


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sure you can get a plant friendly light for that hood  ask around ^___^ ive seen ppl on here with the same tank.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I will enter my NPT as soon as I'm done cleaning it


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

http://imgur.com/OaQRx







snc6/229898_10151935585061564_1040755925_n.jpg 

*User: *WhiskandBowl
*Reason for wanting plants: *Well, as you can see, my tank is pretty bare. Silk plants around here cost around $7 each! Crazy!
A NPT is so intruguing to me and I love how they look

*updated list:*
3. xshainax
12. mplsmommy
19. A123andpoof 
55. Tikibirds
77. DMSantana
*143. Whiskandbowl*
233. sandrac8388
423. colorxmexravyne
466. Phaydra 
_616. Viva_
706. aemaki09


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Bryanacute







Reason./ the picture is of my sorority tank. I want to turn It into a breeding tank. I already have a different tank for the females. I need plants because of the price of everything else I need for the tank. I can't afford to buy the plants themselves. 
Number. 515


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I'm sure you can get a plant friendly light for that hood  ask around ^___^ ive seen ppl on here with the same tank.


me?


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I would like to take some of my swords out of this tank to put into my Chi (it will be modded when I move the plants). I would like something other than swords in my 10 gallon and a lot of the swords are getting huge. I am on a very limited budget. Thanks 

updated list:
3. xshainax
12. mplsmommy
19. A123andpoof 
35. Jessie1990
55. Tikibirds
77. DMSantana
143. Whiskandbowl
233. sandrac8388
423. colorxmexravyne
466. Phaydra 
616. Viva
706. aemaki09
__________________


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Bryanacute
> View attachment 70061
> 
> Reason./ the picture is of my sorority tank. I want to turn It into a breeding tank. I already have a different tank for the females. I need plants because of the price of everything else I need for the tank. I can't afford to buy the plants themselves.
> Number. 515


Updated list. 
3 xshainax
12 mplsmommy
19 A123andpoof
35 Jessie1990
55 TikiBirds
77 DMSantana 
143 Whiskandbowl
233 Sandrac8388
423 colorxnexravyne
466 Phaydra
515 Bryanacute
616 vViva 
706 aemaki09


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> me?



yah lolXD
seems a little dim 


@ Bryana - I see you got permission


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. I could use the plants. No shipping fee right?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nope  i pay for that,
just want to make this fun for everyone.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok. That's what mom wasn't up 4.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

When does the contest end


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Reason: "The Things" and Spike would LOVE some new plants for xmas.
My number: 883
I wasn't sure if you actually wanted the whole "updated entries list".


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> When does the contest end


contest ends Dec 15th
it's at the bottom of the first post.




FishyFishy89 said:


> I wasn't sure if you actually wanted the whole "updated entries list".


Yes please  this way there is always an up to date list.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> yah lolXD
> seems a little dim
> 
> 
> @ Bryana - I see you got permission


Oh yeah Its a little... I am going to get better bulbs possible next paycheck. but also I had my light on in my bedroom when I took the pictures  but yeah im going to get better bulbs promise ^^ Hope that wont be held agsent me


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> Yes please  this way there is always an up to date list.



Makes sense....less work for you too xD

Updated list. 
3 xshainax
12 mplsmommy
19 A123andpoof
35 Jessie1990
55 TikiBirds
77 DMSantana 
143 Whiskandbowl
233 Sandrac8388
423 colorxnexravyne
466 Phaydra
515 Bryanacute
616 vViva 
706 aemaki09 
883 FishyFishy89


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Makes sense....less work for you too xD
> 
> Updated list.
> 3 xshainax
> ...




takes care of things, if I'm not around to update 
efficiency 


@DMsanata -  I wont


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can I cancel my entry please. Just realized how many plants I have ordered and I'm sure someone else could use this more than me if I won!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Any chance we can know what plants are included?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

*Username: *Juicebox 
*Photo:*







*Reason:* I have a 14 gallon tank with 2 7500k cfl bulbs, i have miracle
grow organic potting soil with play sand cap,i have 2 rocks and a terracotta pot,
i bought a marimo moss ball,i have some frogsbit floating which i got for free
and as its coming up to christmas and i just emigrated to usa i have no job and cant
afford to buy any plants,would love to get my tank planted for my betta,he deserves the best
,i do so much reading and research so i know i can make the most out of the plants and make them survive..



*Updated Entries List:* 
Updated list. 
3 xshainax
12 mplsmommy
19 A123andpoof
35 Jessie1990
55 TikiBirds
77 DMSantana 
143 Whiskandbowl
233 Sandrac8388
423 colorxnexravyne
466 Phaydra
515 Bryanacute
616 vViva 
706 aemaki09 
883 FishyFishy89
30 Juicebox


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Any chance we can know what plants are included?


I really will have to vary the selection with the winner picked.
since this is a betta forum, there are a lot more variety in light and tank conditions as opposed to the plant forum. 

I did list the plants for a plant forum RAOK, but here there are simple too many variables XD 

ie. if the winner ends up being someone with low light, I can provide some easy low light plants, like java getn, anubias and moss... etc. if the winner had a high light tank I can give them a wider selection with slightlymore challenging plants. 

I also have small amounts of glosso, HC, dwarf hair grass (belem)... in case anyone has a high tech tank. lol

and ofcourse, everyone gets floaters


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Updated list....
removed aemaki09

Updated list. 
3 xshainax
12 mplsmommy
19 A123andpoof
35 Jessie1990
55 TikiBirds
77 DMSantana 
143 Whiskandbowl
233 Sandrac8388
423 colorxnexravyne
466 Phaydra
515 Bryanacute
616 Viva 
883 FishyFishy89
30 Juicebox


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Woot! Sounds great Aokashi!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Username: Bluewind

*Note: I took out the img code from all but 1 pic to keep from bogging down the thread. 

Photo: Here is my tank. It has Gus (my veiltail betta), Todo (my Julii Cory Cat), Magic (my mystery snail), 3 Neons, and 8 Ghost Shrimp! It’s decorated with whatever I could find, so lots of glass pieces which they love to play in as well as 2 ornaments and one fake piece of coral . Can you spot Gus?









He is snuggling beside his rock. It’s his favorite little spot. See?
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4906&pictureid=31397

Here it is from the side. I put that little glow in the dark thing there to mark how much water I should dip out for my pwcs. 
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4906&pictureid=31398

Reason: I live in the middle of nowhere. My nearest petstore is 45 minutes away and their selection is… not good. I’m also partially disabled, so I can’t get out of the house that much which makes getting new plants hard (cost of plants and fish + gas to go there + limited budget + limited use of left side = hard time!). You can see from my picture that I already have a healthy Anubias and 2 happy Aponogetons, but I have space for plenty more! I know there are MUCH better tanks out there, but I love mine and I’m proud of it :-D

Updated Entries List: 
(*crosses fingers that random number generator picks a good one*)
3 xshainax
12 mplsmommy
19 A123andpoof
35 Jessie1990
55 TikiBirds
77 DMSantana 
*84 Bluewind *
143 Whiskandbowl
233 Sandrac8388
423 colorxnexravyne
466 Phaydra
515 Bryanacute
616 Viva 
883 FishyFishy89
30 Juicebox


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice tank bluewind


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Nice tank bluewind


Really!?! Thank you Aokashi! I'm so glad you liked it! :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am so ticked that my DSi wouldn't let me upload the good shot I had for my tank.


----------



## zaphekiel (Dec 4, 2012)

Username: zaphekiel
Reason: This is my first tank, and I actually started my aquarium for the sole purpose of growing aquatic plants, but then I got really interesed in fish, esp Bettas  Mostly, there is not too much variety here and would love some new plants for my tank! 

Thanks for the contest, good luck everyone!

Updated list:

3 xshainax
12 mplsmommy
19 A123andpoof
30 Juicebox
35 Jessie1990
55 TikiBirds
77 DMSantana 
84 Bluewind 
143 Whiskandbowl
233 Sandrac8388
423 colorxnexravyne
466 Phaydra
515 Bryanacute
616 Viva 
646 Zaphekiel
883 FishyFishy89


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi guys, since I tore down my tank (not disease or anything, just on a whim) I'll be ending this early. 
So this is the number generated....









I believe the closest number is 
Sandrac8388

Congratulations  I'll be PMing you for the details.

Thanks for participating everyone XD and all the lovely tank photos :3!!!
If i had to pick the prettiest rank to win this contest, I wouldn't be able to choose!


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats Sandrac!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Grats!!! You must post pictures when you get everything put together.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

OMG!!! I'm so excited!! Thank you so much!!! You have no idea how happy I am.  I've never won anything before!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

There are many plants, but some are only single stems  she will need to grow them out herself. most of these are moderately fast growing plants, but will build a good collection of different plants for her ^____^

Hygrogryza:
Large floater, fast growing, will help filter water with it's feathery roots. A trye aquatic grass








Frogbit/Dwarf water lettuce/ salvinia/ duckweed:
Floaters, fast growing helps process nutrients but may block out light. Throw out/ give away as needed.

Java moss: a rather stringy moss, medium slow growth (might have other moss mixed in)

Susswassertang: A fern gametophyte, slow growth, can be left floating or attached to something.

Java Feen Trident: When mature, tips of leaves split into three, hence "trident"









Crypt: Hardy plant, medium growth, expect melting due to disturbed roots

Myriophyllum Mattogrossense: fast growing stem plant, really pretty plant

Cardamine Lyrata: Another fast growing stem plant, very nice if tied to the hardscape.

Water wisteria: fast growing stem, I'm sure we all kniw wht this is...

Saggittaria: Long grass like leaves, can surprise you with sudden bursts of growth.

Ludwigia/Rotala: fast growth, Not sure which one, dont ask.... but is pretty and red when given high light.

Microsword: tiny grass like plant, slow growth in low light.

Guppy grass: An extremely fast growing weed like stem plant. best grown bunched (when it does grow out)

Giant baby tear: Not really a hard plant to keep, beautifuly light green an delicate leaves. loves light, best left floating if tank does not have enough light.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Grats pics once you get it all grown out Sandrac!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

An awesome collection to start!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! Congrads hun! :-D

:shock: Now that I see the plants, am I allowed to say I'm supper jealous! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, SandraC!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

congrats


----------

